# Straight Robbery



## gary2323 (Jan 10, 2016)

Been doing this a long time…. This is one of the worst % takes I’ve seen thus far, so gross.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You should be happy you made $60 an hour
Do you think you are a chiropractor?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

But, But, But, Uber is looking out for you, they give you special benefits, they gave you an extra .55 cents, I mean how can you not love them


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

This has to be fake, I mean according to the Dhara’s personal representative, where did he go anyway, Uber would never keep more than 40% of the fare, it’s, it’s impossible


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's completely the norm here. Plus tips have suddenly vanished. Plus surges not converting. Plus gas prices. Its disgusting. After being told by two passengers during the last snowstorm they were being charged $150 and me getting less than half of that, for the first time ever I actually told myself this isn't worth it and WENT HOME. Like yourself, I've been doing this a very long time. While there have been plenty of times where I've said it's not worth it, I've never actually decided to go home instead of work.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Driver says . How much are they charging you ? Pax 75 ! . Driver says shit im only making 30 !.
I can stop at a bank or party store and i have cash app ! pay me 50 . Pax usually say yes . Move on . The next ride is short accept it and drive the pax using the app . about 6000 rides about 2000 no app rides . Check your insurance before you do so .


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

gary2323 said:


> Been doing this a long time…. This is one of the worst % takes I’ve seen thus far, so gross.
> 
> View attachment 652697
> 
> View attachment 652698


I agree that particular example is definitely skewed towards Uber — my experience has been that they always tend to ‘balance out’ and don’t bother *****ing how much Uber is making - only matters what I’m making and if it’s worth while
- Also hard to quantify ‘quests’ and other ‘bonuses’


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Driver says . How much are they charging you ? Pax 75 ! . Driver says shit im only making 30 !.
> I can stop at a bank or party store and i have cash app ! pay me 50 . Pax usually say yes . Move on . The next ride is short accept it and drive the pax using the app . about 6000 rides about 2000 no app rides . Check your insurance before you do so .


Unless you're paying $400-1000 (depending on the state you live in) a month you don't have the insurance coverage to do so.

I pay an extra $400 a month to cover my car to have the insurance to take private clients off app.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You are doing it wrong...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

gary2323 said:


> Been doing this a long time…. This is one of the worst % takes I’ve seen thus far, so gross.
> 
> View attachment 652697
> 
> View attachment 652698


Its like a marriage that ends in divorce...Uber wants their half.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Its like a marriage that ends in divorce...Uber wants their half.


At least I got a kiss before the divorce


----------

